# Licking county state record?



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

My dad sent me a picture from a guy he knows of a buck he shot in Licking county going 237inchs. I have the picture on my phone and will try to upload it later tonight. It's the biggest typical rack I have ever seen.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

State record? I think the world record typical is like 204. I could be wrong but I think its something like that. I can't wait to see it. I'm still waiting to hear if that WI buck was ever determined to be a typical or not because I think it too was also in the running to be a new world record. Can't wait for your pics.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

MONSTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Dude its a total hoax, look at the face total photo-shop and a hack job at that. That was a deer taken aon a fenced farm a couple years ago.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry. Didn't know that. I'll have to tell my Dad. Thanks.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, that pic was posted here on OGF a year or so ago. That is a beautiful buck, too bad it came from a farm!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hahahaaa i got that pic on my cell phone someone sent it to me about a month ago and said it was shot in cadiz hahaa.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Me to I was told east gate and then i got one that said salam Indiana


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

hoax...that was on the odnr website, but has since been taken down.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

icefisherman4life said:


> hahahaaa i got that pic on my cell phone someone sent it to me about a month ago and said it was shot in cadiz hahaa.


i got the same pic and story on my phone to.


----------

